# Pro Keepers Alliance



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Many of our readership will know that PKA was an idea born to the Pro Keepers Lobby.

For the last two/three months l have sat down and readdressed how the bodies of exotics keepers should be seen.

Pro Keepers Lobby is to be seen in the future as the main lobbying voice for the pro keeper. It will be managed and run by only a few.

The main focus this year will be on the launching of the Pro Keepers Alliance.

This is for the exotics keeper, the retailer, the society.

For years, the 'hobby' has been preaching out the end of nigh, and yes, many of you will say that we at PKL have been no different, and some of you might have a point. What we have tried to do, is highlight that this industry has got problems, from both external and internal sources.

Our focus this year via PKA will be to promote awareness, husbandry, the animals rights, the keepers rights, responsible ownership.

Can we ever really take on the RSPCA?

No, l do not think we can, l am annoyed at the prospect of the head quarters of the RSPCA, but am not annoyed with the local centres.

The headquarters do have a hidden agenda in so far as the exotics keeping community is concerned, the local centres are part of the leading banner and as such any party that works within a branded situation must adhere to the main administration.

So if we can not take on board the RSPCA in the current state of play, then the only thing we can achieve it is to promote to everyone outside the forum world the benefits of excellent welfare of the animals they keep.

PKA will comprise as said from the bodies above.

It will be called an Alliance, but work in a similiar fashion to a society.

We will be charging a membership - yearly, but paid in a monthly fashion, there will be three set payment structures, one aimed at the private keeper, one at the retailer and one at the society.

We will show accountability for all finances.

It is rumoured and suggested that keepers will not put in any more money to the future of the 'hobby', because of situations like the FBH.

Well this may or may not be true, l genuinely do not know, all l know is that from this year onwards - this 'hobby' is going to get harder and if we wish to build up an army - so as to construct a voice, then we have to be seen to be seperate, we have to be seen as independant, we have to be able to convince all and sundry that what we are doing is for the benefit of all exotics and to some degree domestic keepers.

But in many ways domestic exotics keepers are covered by FOCAS, some societies might say they are covered by the FBH, and what of the retailer - the shop front - who covers them?

Anyway, this was just an update from the PKL, on the PK Alliance.

The work has already started on the website to incorporate new changes to our stance.

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier
PKL: Pro Keepers Allaince


----------

